# Echo with Definity



## hiebpa (Apr 14, 2015)

I am trying to code an echo performed with Definity but am getting conflicting info on how to code.  

One way is:

93306 with 93352 (definity)

The other way is:

93306, C8929 and Q9957

Which way is correct?  Echo performed in physician office so we are billing global.


----------



## AmandaBriggs (Apr 20, 2015)

In our clinic, we bill 93306 and Q9957.  My understanding is that C8929 is for OPPS hospitals and can only be reported for facility services making it an inappropriate code for physician services.


----------



## theresa.dix@tennova.com (Apr 21, 2015)

hiebpa said:


> I am trying to code an echo performed with Definity but am getting conflicting info on how to code.
> 
> One way is:
> 
> ...



The description for 93352 is echo contrast agent during stress echo. And then in parenthesis it tells to use 93352 in conjunction with 93350 and 93351.


----------



## AmandaBriggs (Apr 27, 2015)

theresa.dix@ethc.com said:


> The description for 93352 is echo contrast agent during stress echo. And then in parenthesis it tells to use 93352 in conjunction with 93350 and 93351.



Those codes are for a "stress echo".  Can no longer use the 93352 with a regular echo which is 93306 as it is now inclusive of 93352.  Thus, when contrast is given in the setting of a standard echo we bill the 93306 for the echo and then the Q9957 for the Definity itself.


----------

